# Beim Reboot bleibt der Monitor kurz aus



## onliner (12. September 2007)

Servus,

nach dem ich mei9n Sys neu machte, dacht ich mir sind die kleinen Kinderkrankheiten weg die immer wieder mal mich ärgerten.

Hab wieder dieses Phenomän das der Bildschirm beim Hochfahren für ein paar Sek. ausgeht und sich dann meldet bei der Anmeldemaske  . Dacht mir gut liegt vielleicht an den Treibern oder der Iniziallisierung des Systems. Und noch kurioser ist für mich das, das wenn der PC ein neustart bekommt undmeine zweite Platte (identisch mit der ersten vom TYP) das die sogar hörbar erst dann iniziallisiert wird.

Kennt wer noch dieses verhalten?

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Kovsk (12. September 2007)

*AW: Beim rebbot bleibt der Monitor kurz aus*

Hatte ich bisjetzt auch immer, hatte bis jetzt auch nur ASRock Boards, so wie du eins hast, zwar nochnet, aber vtl. ist das ja ne Krankeheit bei ASRock Boards.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. September 2007)

*AW: Beim rebbot bleibt der Monitor kurz aus*

Das ist ganz normal brauchste dir nix bei denken


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

das ist normal der Monitor geht in den Ruhe modus das dauert und danach bekommt er wieder signale und geht an das dauert auch und deshalb die paar sekunden unterschied


----------

